# I'm losing interest?!



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Well up until this past summer my oldest daughter had liked to go race or tinker on cars with me. My youngest at 5 months old is still figuring out how to sit up. Without any of my kids interested I find it hard to keep investing my time and money into a hobby I love but can no longer share with my family. My oldest is big into sports, outdoors, and her animals. Thank God not boys lol. I want to spend time with her but do not want to bore her. I coach softball and will assistant coach her for basketball so I will not have the time for them much longer. I still love collecting them but then they sit in a box. I may be taking a leave from the hobby for a while we will see.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Kids and family are VERY important. Enjoy them both as much as you can.

Rob


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a hiatus for a few weeks, months, years. I'd just hold on to your stuff to see if you get the bug again.


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

when they go on there way and you find yourself bored with what is on the tube you"ll pick them back up. I know, after school and sports I returned and am enjoying it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Where's Rick & Zilla? They seem to juggle these kinds of thing well. 
I haven't got that far yet.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

do not forget to have the girls help you with your real car!!

I am not great with cars, so I had both my girls take auto shop
I did not want them being stuck out somewhere and no clue.

My oldest does her oil change because her husband has no clue

It may also help her keep in touch with slots (even if she still to young to drive.)

but yes family time is key!!

but when she comes to you for money
say you will race her for it:jest:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I like that idea of racing for money. lol

We already will be buying her a Jeep Wrangler in the near future, something like a 1997-2001 with some drive line issues. I have a motor, trans, and transfer case already along with a set of tires and rims. I even have a 3" lift kit and sound system with 3 amps and sub. My thought is a vehicle with a negligible back seat (as a Dad of a beautiful Daughter, most men know why)and can get her any where she wants. Let the wrenching begin. Keep in mind she just turned 12. She knows already if she is not on honor roll the Jeep is mine so painting it feminine colors is out until she graduates. 

She has helped me work on my Cherokees and Wranglers since she was 5. Not many kids let alone girls know what a ball joint or u-joint are. I can ask her for a 13mm short socket with a universal and ratchet and she knows. She even did most of the oil change when I had surgery on my hand and plans on doing it again when they do surgery to my elbow fore arm and wrist.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeepman---- take a drive south on 41 to green bay and come and race with us. It will give new meaning and purpose to this hobby for you and possibly your kids. You have not experienced all this hobby has to offer yet. Let me know if you would like to get our schedule e-mailed to you.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Neo is right
they are some great guys up there!

Great that she works with you!!
but



> I had surgery on my hand and plans on doing it again when they do surgery to my elbow fore arm and wrist


if you do what your wife tells you!
she may stop hurting you and you will not need surgery:jest:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

No no no. Pack it in. Sell all of your stuff to me for pennies on the dollar and start watching TV in your free time. It's wonderful for your body and mind. 

And then when you kick yourself in the arse for doing it you will realize that it is a great hobby that is very resilient. You can do as little or as much with it with as little or as much time as you have. I usually "weaken", I won't say lose, interest from late spring to early Fall, and then I'm right back into it. However, this past summer was an exception. July was so ungodly hot and humid that I become an A/C whore. I'd get home from working outside all day, take a shower grab a cold drink and head right to the slot cave. It's unbelievable how much stuff I got done while having fun and cooling off.

All this mind you, in between running kids around, working a second job several days a week, spending time with the TM, doing house crap, and eating! 

Mind you, slots has always been a great stress escape for me as well!

Keep it!


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

KEEP YOUR STUFF! I've been in and out of all three scales of slot cars a number of times and every scale in model railroading to the point that train friends call me a "rubber gauger!" Interest in any hobby comes and goes due to funds, family, and other reasons. But if you are into slot cars now, there's a very good chance you'll "get the bug" to do it again!

I sometimes sold off some of my hobby stuff to finance buying things for the new hobby. But I always kept enough to get right back on the horse when the time came. Heck, I still have some of the 1/24 scale cars I raced on commercial tracks in the sixties and early seventies! :freak:

Circumstances change all through life (I'm 63, and I've learned that first hand) but hobbies and the memories they make are forever. Don't "flush" them too quick!:thumbsup:

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

It all runs in cycles. My kids are "grown" now, not out of the house, but I am not wiping butts any more. What I found that helped me was to put a shelf on the wall and display the cars instead of boxing them. That way I was able to enjoy them, albeit in a much less time consuming way. When time allows, I grab a few cars from the shelf and run them. 

Old Blue


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Ha



> My kids are "grown" now, not out of the house


LOL
had 4 kids still living at home
sold the house
rented a TH
bye bye adult kids time to learn to fly


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

well jeepmon..like everyone says..hold onto that stuff.you may get a hankering to pull it out and mess around..i just bought a 2nd home up near you..did not have time to call and meet you as it was a whirlwind weekend..i bought a place up the road from dockside bar and grill between caldron falls and high falls off x…when i get settled up there and start making frequent trips will give you a pm and exchange numbers..should you need any slot parts let me know..could search down here in chicago area and pick em up for ya..
dave


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

*I'm BAAAAAACK*



[email protected] said:


> I coach softball and will assistant coach her for basketball so I will not have the time for them much longer. I still love collecting them but then they sit in a box. I may be taking a leave from the hobby for a while we will see.


Packed up all my slots 8 yrs ago. Been on the forum once since, but I always knew someday I'd be back. Go Ahead, take a break. Pack it all away. Don't worry, Once a slothead always a slothead.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

What the others have said. A break seems to be normal in this Hobby. Just don't make the mistake I made. I sold all of my original T-jets, then bought more 10 years later, and then sold them again! Slowly accumulated a small, at least compared to some I've seen here, collection of T-jets, AFX, Magna, Turbo's, G-Plus, Tyco, Tyco Pro, Lifelike, etc. _Probably_ not going to do it a 3rd time even though I run 1/32 now.

Later The well, you never know when the bug will bite you on a cold wet weekend and you just HAVE to set up that track again Rockinator


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, a hobby can be a way of life or a fancy. You decide which it is. If its time to stow than so be it, BUT beware!

It's a lot like the chicken pox/shingles relationship where it comes back really bad later. You are now infected with the slot virus, it could lay in remission for decades...go on....ask me how I know ....LOL!

Sounds like it wont be long til you have grandyuns to corrupt!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

mrstumpy said:


> KEEP YOUR STUFF! I've been in and out of all three scales of slot cars a number of times and every scale in model railroading to the point that train friends call me a "rubber gauger!" Interest in any hobby comes and goes due to funds, family, and other reasons. But if you are into slot cars now, there's a very good chance you'll "get the bug" to do it again!
> 
> I sometimes sold off some of my hobby stuff to finance buying things for the new hobby. But I always kept enough to get right back on the horse when the time came. Heck, I still have some of the 1/24 scale cars I raced on commercial tracks in the sixties and early seventies! :freak:
> 
> ...


Would have to agree with Stumpy on this. I'm just getting back into lurking the board after a year plus of disconnecting from everything slotcar. It comes and goes over time. 

Yeah, I'm just about as old as Stumpy is too. 

:thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*If it's not fun then don't do it...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Where's Rick & Zilla? They seem to juggle these kinds of thing well.
> I haven't got that far yet.


I am in a Funk right now Rick as well. Some think I was away from HT
for a while but, the truth is I have been building a whole bunch of customized slot car VW 
vans and took them to Indiana slot car show to sell to help pay for my
new BFGoodrich All Terrain 1/1 tires for my Honda Element.

Sold a few Customs and a whole lot of other stuff & brought back a bunch
of Dash VW Van customized vans.
They are getting chassis put under them now and going in a display case 
on the cave wall & will sell or trade my few extras. 

A few more projects for a couple others and then I will be able to build for myself.
I don't want to build for anyone else for a long time. Unless I decide to build
a custom as a surprise deal. Just don't want to keep looking at a project
and say I have to get this done.  It should be I want to get it done. 

Taking a break is a good idea. You can always come back to slot cars later. 

Bob...have a ton of want to projects laying around...zilla


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Just don't want to keep looking at a project
> and say I have to get this done.  It should be I want to get it done.


Herein lies the all important line Bob. If we stay on this side of the line it feels like a hobby. Cross the line and it starts to feel like work. Who wants that after a hard day at work! Compounding the problem is that sometimes what feels like work today, feels like a hobby again the next day or the day after.... and vice versa. The line constantly shifts at short notice and is not always related to projects for other people. I have a number of personal projects that began to feel like work and were pushed to the side to get the hobby feel back. Somehow they'll all get done when the mood strikes........ maybe :freak:.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Haven't touched my cars up until today. What happened this weekend is pretty awesome. I took my wife and two daughters shopping in Green Bay. She asks me to take her to Hobby Lobby, Best Buy, Cook's Corner, IHOP, Red Robin, used video store and Target. I was pretty much chauffer, baby carrier, and there to pay. She runs into hobby lobby while I waited outside with our now 7 month old daughter whom is asleep in her car seat. She bought a 100 year anniversary slot car, a clearance scooby-doo set and a Jungle Jim slot car. She had 40% off coupons I did not know about and asked my daughter's friend to use a coupon. She picked up the Scooby-Doo set for $32 clearance. 

I asked her not to buy anything slot related as I had been packing my stuff away and was not happy at the time spending money on slots. I was asked (told) to setup the track on the ping pong table this AM before I went to work. (5am this morning) I come home from work to my 7mo old daughter screaming and giggling as my wife is running the cars. We both continued to race and she laughed and laid on the table watching the cars go around. In the 9+ years of being together she has only once come and run slots with me. Now my oldest had come home seen all of us racing and has pulled her cars out to race and entertain my little Mikayla. 

Guess my recess from slots may be over some. 

Wife did not like me hanging around upstairs instead of in the rec room.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeepman-- next time down ya gotta stop in at NEW Hobby and check out the track and stuff for HO they have there. Its at the corner of 9th and Military in Green Bay. Sounds like you all had a good time with the family, yay!


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

wow guys..next time i go up to my 2nd home in crivitz will have to stop by and check the place out…9th and military..hmmm..on the way there and its on the way home..is it open on sundays>>?????


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Wyatt-- yes its open on Sundays 11:00-5:00 unless of course if there is a race happening which will stretch the hrs. It woud be great to meet you, pm me if you know when it might happen.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

probably in next couple weeks..have to travel up with the mrs and the 8 yr old boy and the 3 pups..we almost always check on things a few times in the winter..will let you know.


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh boy good news! In a couple weeks we will be coming down to take the kids to the Tundra waterpark, I always go to Hobbytown USA and Hobby Lobby. It will be sweet to have a new Shop to go to.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Chappy---- there are some guys that race in the Wallace Mi. area. Don't know how close that is for you, but let me know if you want more info.


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you Neorules, If don't mind sending a pm with a contact, that would be cool.

Chappy


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool deal [email protected]!! If that doesn't rekindle the fire... 

Kind of a goofy story... When my kid was just 5-6 months old, we were living in FL and had a large screened porch. I had hung a bunch of Xmas lights all around the perimeter (true ******* form too..they stayed up all year long) and we used them for lighting at night. The kid would not go to sleep until those lights were lit, and I carried him all the way around the porch to check for burned out bulbs. I miss those days, and it's one of those memories that can't be forgotten.

I do believe you've just had one of yours! Enjoy it while you can. They grow up so fast.


----------

